# [H] Necrons Army- Also The Lost and the Damned Hardback [W] Paypal



## Mr. Wiggles (Aug 29, 2012)

Necron army. All assembled and primed, some models are painted. I also have the Realms of Chaos - The Lost and the Damned hardbound book in very good condition.

*Realms of Chaos - The Lost and the Damned pics:*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463378522/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463377828/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462279741/in/photostream


*Necron Army*


*Group Shots*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462285479/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463383110/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]08/8462284501/in/photostream



*HQ*

*Trazyn the Infinite*

His Staff has a piece of a paperclip inside of it to reinforce it.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462300415/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462300627/in/photostream



*Nemesor Zahndrekh & Vargard Obyron*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462300565/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462301755/in/photostream



*1 Overlord*

Both of his arms are magnetized and he has a magnet in his base for the Catacomb Command Barge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462308893/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462303259/in/photostream



*2 Painted Lords*

Res orbs modeled - The lord with the Staff of Light has one magnetized arm.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463409268/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463408852/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463400206/in/photostream

*Cryptek*

Assembled and mostly primed. His head and right arm are magnetized.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462302343/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462303281/in/photostream


*Troops*


*27 warriors*

17 metal and 10 plastic - painted

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462299027/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463395838/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462297291/in/photostream


*10 Immortals with tesla*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462305173/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463381150/in/photostream


*10 Immortals with gauss*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462306055/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463404390/in/photostream


*Elites*


*5 converted DeathMarks*

(warrior legs, but correct Deathmark torso, heads and guns)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463405042/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462310705/in/photostream


*Vehicles*


*1 Annihilation/Catacomb Command*

Half painted and magnetized. The Overlod and Traezyn both have magnets in their bases to ride the barge. The console on the barge is also magnetized so it can be removed to create an annihilation barge.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463389026/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462292185/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463392386/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462294529/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462293609/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463391350/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462293107/in/photostream



*Two assembled and primed Annihilation/Catacomb Command Barges*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463387940/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463389048/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463389834/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463377598/in/photostream


*1 Ghost Ark/Doomsday Ark*

Half primed and magnetized, it has been converted some. I have not finished it. I have all the parts to complete it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463386094/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463386388/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463386088/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463386540/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463387648/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463387708/in/photostream



*1 based and primed Night Scythe/Doom Scythe*

The flying base is attached by a magnet, so it can be removed for transport.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463394688/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462296231/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463393116/in/photostream


*Fast Attack*


*3 painted Destroyers*

1 is fully magnetized

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463384368/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463384642/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463385070/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462286431/in/photostream


*5 painted Canoptek Scarabs bases*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462299223/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463398434/in/photostream


*1 old style painted metal Canoptek wraith*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8463403282/in/photostream


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

You know what would really be helpful ?

Prices.


----------

